# UDL (Shogun and Ninja Team) Opens it's doors to the world (pics of the new gym)



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

UDL is now open, and Shogun is looking rather large. He looks like he could be 225-230.



Shogun training from last week: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz9AATtPMSI

Wanderlei Silva, Maurício Shogun and Murilo Ninja on UDL: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x67fza_wanderlei-silva-mauricio-shogun-and_sport













UDL and Wand Fight Team celebrate partnership.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks like a great place for the Rua brothers to train. :thumbsup:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks really good. I'm a little dissapointed that Wandy is teaming up with them though. I think he can get a lot better training at Xtreme Couture. Hopefully he will train at both of them and then he will be unstoppable.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of UDL since it teams my two favorite fighter.

I think UDL will be very succesful btw a young guy to look out for is Fernando Vieira he's pretty damn good.

BTW MJbish Wandy is still training at Xtreme Couture don't worry.

Edit Godly Moose what are you talking about Shogun looks about the same size as Wandy to me just a little taller and a little smaller than Wandy.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm a huge fan of UDL since it teams my two favorite fighter.
> 
> I think UDL will be very succesful btw a young guy to look out for is Fernando Vieira he's pretty damn good.
> 
> BTW MJbish Wandy is still training at Xtreme Couture don't worry.


UDL is a great team. Ninja and Shogun are great fighters and i'm sure their team will be very successful.

It's good to hear that Wandy is still training at Xtreme Couture because I think he'll get better training there but I wouldn't mind seeing him train at UDL every once in awhile.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

BTW because I can't let a UDL thread go more than 10 posts without mentioning Dida.

UDL has a young striker who basically knocks guys heads off with his power his name is Dida and he is one of the owners of UDL.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm a huge fan of UDL since it teams my two favorite fighter.
> 
> I think UDL will be very succesful btw a young guy to look out for is Fernando Vieira he's pretty damn good.
> 
> ...


Look at the video(Specifically the training one), Shogun is carrying around a more than usual amount of chunk on him then from previously. He also looks to be a little bigger upper body wise. Not to mention we he was at a seminar in Texas he was told he was in at 225 that was about a month ago, and looks the same size.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> BTW because I can't let a UDL thread go more than 10 posts without mentioning Dida.
> 
> UDL has a young striker who basically knocks guys heads off with his power his name is Dida and he is one of the owners of UDL.


Haha just saw this thread and was bout to do tha same thing. You should post that dida gif from the k-1 fight so we can try and convert some peeps haha :thumb02:

Btw pretty sick wandy is joining in on the venture. Didnt they open awhile ago though?


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

wandy back with shogun i knew this would happen but not this soon,do yous guys think he left extreme coutre to soon or has he done the right thing.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

I think hes just there part time cuz he did move his family all the way up to vegas


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

So is shogun healed now?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

GodlyMoose said:


> Look at the video(Specifically the training one), Shogun is carrying around a more than usual amount of chunk on him then from previously. He also looks to be a little bigger upper body wise. Not to mention we he was at a seminar in Texas he was told he was in at 225 that was about a month ago, and looks the same size.


Ok I didn't watch the video you are defiantly right.

Maybe he really hit the weights while he was out with his knee because he doesn't look fat like he did before he fought Forrest. Shogun looks ripped. His Shoulders are huge.

Also something I notcied in the video is he was actually throwing straight punches and not circle Chute Boxe punches.

That is very good news.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

men i wish he comes back strong


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Where is this gym located?

It's really nice looking :thumbsup:


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

SlammedSL1 said:


> Where is this gym located?
> 
> It's really nice looking :thumbsup:


Curitiba, Brazil.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I think I'm hooked on the UDL now. I want both Shogun and Ninja (and Dida) to win their next fights in superior fashion.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> Haha just saw this thread and was bout to do tha same thing. You should post that dida gif from the k-1 fight so we can try and convert some peeps haha :thumb02:
> 
> Btw pretty sick wandy is joining in on the venture. Didnt they open awhile ago though?


This Dida gif?


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Also something I notcied in the video is he was actually throwing straight punches and not circle Chute Boxe punches.
> 
> That is very good news.


Shogun with technical striking and without the chubbines. Watch out all other LHWs


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Was there an octagon there? I didn't see one.

If Shogun is planning on training for the UFC in a ring, he isn't thinking clearly (see Cro Cop vs. Gonzaga)

I saw that big Cage looking thing, but it looks to be a square. It just doesn't seem smart to me.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Was there an octagon there? I didn't see one.
> 
> If Shogun is planning on training for the UFC in a ring, he isn't thinking clearly (see Cro Cop vs. Gonzaga)
> 
> I saw that big Cage looking thing, but it looks to be a square. It just doesn't seem smart to me.


At least with that they can train up against the cage and a lot more people can use it at once than one octagon.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> At least with that they can train up against the cage and a lot more people can use it at once than one octagon.


I'm sure it does have it's own advantages, but it will have a distinct disadvantage when setting up a gameplan and during sparing sessions. 

The octagon is unique in that there isn't really a corner to back someone into. That giant cage thing definitely has 4 of them.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I wonder where you can get the shirts. I wanna show my support.:thumb02:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I'm sure it does have it's own advantages, but it will have a distinct disadvantage when setting up a gameplan and during sparing sessions.
> 
> The octagon is unique in that there isn't really a corner to back someone into. That giant cage thing definitely has 4 of them.


Agreed. We'll have to wait and see whether the advantages outweight the disadvantages in upcoming fights,


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wafb I've been looking for T shirts online since they formed the gym. But I can't find one.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> It looks really good. I'm a little dissapointed that Wandy is teaming up with them though. I think he can get a lot better training at Xtreme Couture. Hopefully he will train at both of them and then he will be unstoppable.


What sources say Wanderlei is leaving XC? Maybe he was just there to show his support. :dunno:


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> This Dida gif?


Ya thats the one completely forgot you were the one that made it. Heres some rep my friend


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> It looks really good. I'm a little dissapointed that Wandy is teaming up with them though. I think he can get a lot better training at Xtreme Couture. Hopefully he will train at both of them and then he will be unstoppable.


I'm pretty sure he will train at different places. And some of his new found knowledge may rub off onto his fellow training partners at UDL:thumb02:

edit: love that cage setup like that, very cool


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wandy is still training at Xtreme Couture he and the Wand Fight team are going to have a relationship with UDL which means they will send fighters to UDL to train.

Just to clear that up.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toro said:


> What sources say Wanderlei is leaving XC? Maybe he was just there to show his support. :dunno:


I thought since they were partnering together that he was leaving but bbjd7 cleared that up.



ean6789 said:


> Ya thats the one completely forgot you were the one that made it. Heres some rep my friend


Yeah I made the gif. Thanks for the rep.


----------

